# DRAFT PROSPECT: Chris Paul



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This thread is to discuss all things Chris Paul. Any other threads created focusing on Paul will be merged with this one from now on.

Draft Prospect: *Chris Paul*










Position: *PG*
Age at Draft: *20*
Height/Weight/Wingspan/Reach: *6'1" / 178 lbs / 6'4.25" / 7'9"*
College: *Wake Forest*
Birthplace: *Lewisville, NC*

Season Avgs 04/05: *15.3 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 6.6 apg, FG% 45*
Season Avgs 03/04: *14.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 5.9 apg, FG% 50*

Vertical: *38.5"*
Combine Rank: *16*

Projected Pick: *2 through 5*

*Quick Hit:* Long considered the best PG in the draft and has been hyped for most of the year. If someone other than the Bucks gets the #1 pick, he might have had a shot at getting picked number one. Has been called the best PG prospect since Jason Kidd. Tested out pretty well athletically at the draft combine. The vertical surprised me.

nbadraft.net profile
hoopshype profile
draftexpress profile
espn profile (insider)
draftdaily profile




*The Questions:*
What makes Paul the best PG prospect since Jason Kidd?
Does he have the size to excel and last in the NBA? 
What makes him better than the other 4 main PGs in the draft - Williams, Felton, Jack, and Ukic?
Superstar or role player?
Which team would be the best fit for Paul?


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

i say role player, very consistent, and with a shot at stardom. very small improvement between frosh and soph season does not make me crazy if im a GM. i take Deron over him almost every day.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's something we got a lot of good feedback on. Chris Paul vs. Deron Williams. Who is the better point guard? My opinion basically comparing the two. http://www.draftdaily.com/newsmanager/anmviewer.asp?a=380&z=3


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*What makes Paul the best PG prospect since Jason Kidd?*
Nothing.
*Does he have the size to excel and last in the NBA?*
I question if he has the speed to make up for his lack of size. 
*Superstar or role player?*
Good role player. Could see him managing the point for a good team and being the 3rd option or so. 
*Which team would be the best fit for Paul?*
Any place with a positive atmosphere to keep his attitude in check.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Poor man's allen iverson.

Deron williams is a better pg prospect imo. (pg being the key word)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pure Scorer said:


> Poor man's allen iverson.
> 
> Deron williams is a better pg prospect imo. (pg being the key word)


Why Iverson? I didn't see a whole lot of Paul playing in college (and what I did see wasn't overwhelming), but it seems to me people have him pegged as much more of a natural PG than Iverson.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Chris Paul is Terrell Brandon with more explosion. When Chris gets his feet wet in the leage, he will be putting up 19-20 ppg and 7-8 assists per game, and he will be an All-Star point guard.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

KB21, Agree with your comparison. Brandon is a pure point guard who scores a lot. I wouldn't go as far as to say shoot first, but he shoots a lot. Deron Williams is more unselfish. He has Kidd-like vision. Definitley more potential.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

KB21 said:


> Chris Paul is Terrell Brandon with more explosion. When Chris gets his feet wet in the leage, he will be putting up 19-20 ppg and 7-8 assists per game, and he will be an All-Star point guard.


Interesting comparison. I haven't heard Terrell Brandon's name in quite a while.

Was Brandon ever an All-Star?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

JNice said:


> Interesting comparison. I haven't heard Terrell Brandon's name in quite a while.
> 
> Was Brandon ever an All-Star?


Twice, '96 and '97.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

What i meant with the allen iverson comparison is that if allen iverson had a freak injury that made him lose some of his quickness/speed.. and some skill.. he'd play like paul.. terrell brandon is a good comparison.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think he'll have the impact of a Jason Terry.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> What makes Paul the best PG prospect since Jason Kidd?


I'm not sure he is. He got a lot of hype his freshman year when he played senseational. But he doesn't have the same size or defense.


> Does he have the size to excel and last in the NBA?


I believe he has the size to excel, but I don't know if he has the size to last. Only time will tell.


> What makes him better than the other 4 main PGs in the draft - Williams, Felton, Jack, and Ukic?


I don't know really. I feel they 4 college points are pretty close. But Paul probably has the most on offense. He's a wonderful floor leader, good jump shooter, and can create his own shot at will. He doesn't have the poor A:TO ratio of Jack (which I don't feel is a problem) or the occasional recklessness of Felton. And he's quicker than Williams. But of course, all 3 are better defenders.


> Superstar or role player?


All-Star.


> Which team would be the best fit for Paul?


Any team that needs a point. I could see him thriving in Atlanta, Charlotte, Utah...


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Adam Miller said:


> KB21, Agree with your comparison. Brandon is a pure point guard who scores a lot. I wouldn't go as far as to say shoot first, but he shoots a lot. Deron Williams is more unselfish. He has Kidd-like vision. Definitley more potential.



Deron williams is more unselfish than Paul, but he does not have Kidd like vision. Just because he's willing to give the ball up first does not mean he's like kidd..... Paul definately has the court-vision and high speed of kidd, but he actually has a jump shot and can hit a three so he does choose to score frequently. As far as passing, court vision, and speed/quickness he's right up their with Kidd, however his defense is a garbage... In my opinion if take away kidds defense, but give him a decent jump shot you have Chris Paul. Paul is going to be special mark my words... Deron williams will be a good pro above average starter, but he won't be a superstar.


edit- i have seen paul compared to kevin johnson, and i think thats a great comparision... paul looks to score, but he still fully understands his role in getting everyone involved.... in that sense he's very much like KJ.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

NorthSideHatrik said:


> Deron williams is more unselfish than Paul, but he does not have Kidd like vision. Just because he's willing to give the ball up first does not mean he's like kidd..... Paul definately has the court-vision and high speed of kidd, but he actually has a jump shot and can hit a three so he does choose to score frequently. As far as passing, court vision, and speed/quickness he's right up their with Kidd, however his defense is a garbage... In my opinion if take away kidds defense, but give him a decent jump shot you have Chris Paul. Paul is going to be special mark my words... Deron williams will be a good pro above average starter, but he won't be a superstar.
> 
> 
> edit- i have seen paul compared to kevin johnson, and i think thats a great comparision... paul looks to score, but he still fully understands his role in getting everyone involved.... in that sense he's very much like KJ.


I actually think Deron Williams has a better shot than Paul, he just doesn't shoot it as much. Paul's shot selection isn't all that great for a point guard either but he's a better scorer than Williams. I was really high on Paul earlier in the season but I think a lot of Deron's abilities are hidden because he had Head and Brown on his team. 

On Wake Forest, Paul carried a lot of the scoring duties. Devin Harris was in Paul's situation last year. He had no real scoring threats besides himself. Look at a guy like Ben Gordon who everyone thought was worse than Harris for all of the NCAA season and he ends up being the better NBA player. I think this is what you have here with Williams and Paul. When Paul and Williams are both playing with NBA teammates, Williams will be the one who is the superstar.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Ever heard of Justin Gray, or Eric Williams? How about Downey, Danelius, or Levy for that matter? If anything, Wake Forest had too many scoring options this past season.This is all evident when you look at how balanced WF's scoring really was. Paul's situation was nothing like what Devin Harris had with Wisconsin. This is why he didn't averaged 20+ ppg like Harris did. It's pretty obvious that Paul had as much offensive firepower at his disposal (from his teammates) as any NCAA PG outside of Raymond Felton. 

I'm also trying to figure out who was saying that Harris was that much better than Gordon last season. If anything, it was Gordon being looked at as the star, with Harris sort of coming up on people unexpectedly as we got closer to draft day...


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Justin Gray and Eric Williams are nowhere near the options of Luther Head and Dee Brown. Wisconsin had Wilkinson and Tucker but that doesn't mean they're good options. Nobody was high on Ben Gordon until the last few days before the draft. Everyone was high on Devin Harris because of how quick he was. I would say Wake Forest has marginal scorers, but nobody great besides Paul. Do you really think they could win even close to as many games as they did last year if Paul just didn't play? No, and I'm not saying Illinois would have no problems without Williams either but they could still be somewhat successful.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wake Forest didn't have many difficulties on offense,in fact they incinerated UNC in their only meeting this year.During certain periods of the year when they were playing well on both ends of the court they were the best team in the country.However they were extremely erratic on defense as evidenced by the second half and the overtimes of the West Virginia game when they gave up countless backdoor layups and wide open treys.

Honestly I don't see why Chris Paul seems to be so disrespected by everyone.In the real world he's the only player in this draft who has truly demonstrated the potential to be a superstar.He has deficiencies,but he was a a superstar in the ACC from the day he arrived. Marvin Williams had every oppurtunity to demonstrate that he was a great player and he simply did not do it.As I see it there are dozens of forwards in the NBA who are already better than Williams will ever be.Paul has the greatest potential to improve your team of any player in this draft and he has proven ability rather than only potential.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Ever heard of Justin Gray, or Eric Williams? How about Downey, Danelius, or Levy for that matter? If anything, Wake Forest had too many scoring options this past season.This is all evident when you look at how balanced WF's scoring really was. Paul's situation was nothing like what Devin Harris had with Wisconsin. This is why he didn't averaged 20+ ppg like Harris did. It's pretty obvious that Paul had as much offensive firepower at his disposal (from his teammates) as any NCAA PG outside of Raymond Felton.
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out who was saying that Harris was that much better than Gordon last season. If anything, it was Gordon being looked at as the star, with Harris sort of coming up on people unexpectedly as we got closer to draft day...


Eric Williams and Levy are good players to run the break with but i doubt their effectiveness without a PG like Paul, in my mind they're both Kenyon Martin types. Outstanding with a breakneck PG, but can't do much on their own. Justin Gray on the other hand i think is incredibly under-rated. That kid can flat out play.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> Justin Gray and Eric Williams are nowhere near the options of Luther Head and Dee Brown.


I don't doubt you are right overall, but offensively? It's a push. Gray was at 16 ppg in 29.8 minutes, while Williams was at 16.1 ppg in 28.8 minutes. Paul scored significantly less than these two, considering he played 33+ minutes per game. 

Also, consider this statistic: 

Wake Forest had the #3 offense in the nation, at 85.4 ppg. If Paul was up at 25 ppg, you might have a point. But he only averaged 15 ppg. Either his teammates were doing something right, or Paul is one heck of a distributor - which kind of deflates your original point. 



> Wisconsin had Wilkinson and Tucker but that doesn't mean they're good options.


Wisconsin's offense was entirely based around Harris, as they had no other legit scoring options. He was option number 1, 2, and 3. His situation, isn't even remotely similar to Paul's, who played in the 3rd best offense in the country and was only the 3rd best scorer on his team. 



> Nobody was high on Ben Gordon until the last few days before the draft. Everyone was high on Devin Harris because of how quick he was.


You originally said during the season. Nobody was talking about Harris as a lottery pick duirng the season. In fact, many thought that Harris would head back to school. He ended up the #5 pick, but he certainly wasn't considered heads and tails above Gordon during the NCAA season. If anything, it was the other way around. 



> I would say Wake Forest has marginal scorers, but nobody great besides Paul.


If Eric Williams played in the Big 10, he would have been the league's best big man. Look at what Terrence Dials did for Ohio State, and then consider that Williams is significantly better. As a scorer, Justin Gray is right there with anything Luther Head ever did, and is certainly a better all-around scorer than Dee Brown. Heck, Vytas Daneilus averaged 15 ppg on a very good Wake Forest team two seasons ago, and could barely even get looks in the Deacons' high powered offensive attack this season. 



> Do you really think they could win even close to as many games as they did last year if Paul just didn't play? No, and I'm not saying Illinois would have no problems without Williams either but they could still be somewhat successful.


Illinois would have been much worse without Williams. Brown has to move over to the PG, which he is not a natural at. Head can play 2, but who plays the WF now? Do you play Powell out of position? Bring McBride in? McBride starting is a serious dropoff. After McBride, the Illini didn't even have other scholarship guards that could have played in the backcourt. 

Wake, on the other hand, had significant depth this season. Taron Downey is a pure PG, and played significant point guard minutes as a freshman. Trent Strickland could have started at the 3, and a Downey/Gray/Strickland backcourt attack would have been successful in the ACC. It's clearly a step down, but not even in the same realm as what Illinois would have faced without Williams.


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

> I actually think Deron Williams has a better shot than Paul, he just doesn't shoot it as much.


That's an interesting comment to make considering Deron shot 411 shots in 39 games, while Paul shot 317 shots in 32 games. It seems like Deron shoots more than Paul...not less. And Paul is the better shooter as well, and a much better slasher.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Chris Paul impressed the Hawks at their workout today, but even so I can't see them taking him over Marvin Williams. Maybe if a team blows their socks off with a trade proposal, but otherwise, no.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

When it's all said in done, I think Paul's going to be the best player out of this draft. He just impressed the hell out of me everytime I saw him play in college.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Giddensfor3 said:


> That's an interesting comment to make considering Deron shot 411 shots in 39 games, while Paul shot 317 shots in 32 games. It seems like Deron shoots more than Paul...not less. And Paul is the better shooter as well, and a much better slasher.


That's over the ENTIRE season. Plus, for something like shot selection, you can't look at stats. You have to look with your own eyes. It's very simple, I saw at least six games with both of them and I think Paul took more bad shots than Deron did. This stat could be so misleading, what if you take out all the times he shot during those seven games? Then you have to compare how many times Williams got a layup versus Paul getting a layup. I think you would see Williams number go down a lot. 

The only way to truly judge is with your EYES, no numbers can tell you if a point guard has bad shot selection. Only, your own observations. This goes for a lot of things in scouting too. This is a perfect example of why computers and stats can't be used in baseball scouting, you don't get an accurate picture.


----------



## wightnoiser (Oct 29, 2003)

Adam Miller said:


> That's over the ENTIRE season. Plus, for something like shot selection, you can't look at stats. You have to look with your own eyes. It's very simple, I saw at least six games with both of them and I think Paul took more bad shots than Deron did. This stat could be so misleading, what if you take out all the times he shot during those seven games? Then you have to compare how many times Williams got a layup versus Paul getting a layup. I think you would see Williams number go down a lot.
> 
> The only way to truly judge is with your EYES, no numbers can tell you if a point guard has bad shot selection. Only, your own observations. This goes for a lot of things in scouting too. This is a perfect example of why computers and stats can't be used in baseball scouting, you don't get an accurate picture.


Shot Selection is definitely a problem of CP's. Last Summer, Jordan gave him some criticism of taking the ball too deep in the paint too often and I thought this was obvious in the games I watched this year. He needs to work on his pull up jumper because as it is now he takes it to the rack 85% of the time.

Personally I felt like Chris didn't shoot the ball enough from the perimeter, and his range is really underrated. As it was, he seemed to take too many out of control driving shots looking for the hoop + the foul (90% FT shooter).


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> That's over the ENTIRE season. Plus, for something like shot selection, you can't look at stats. You have to look with your own eyes. It's very simple, I saw at least six games with both of them and I think Paul took more bad shots than Deron did. This stat could be so misleading, what if you take out all the times he shot during those seven games? Then you have to compare how many times Williams got a layup versus Paul getting a layup. I think you would see Williams number go down a lot.


The reason why Williams wouldn't shoot as many layups is because he can't get to basket half as well as Paul can. And how about the 3-point percentages, which would give a better indication of outside shooting? 



> The only way to truly judge is with your EYES, no numbers can tell you if a point guard has bad shot selection. Only, your own observations. This goes for a lot of things in scouting too. This is a perfect example of why computers and stats can't be used in baseball scouting, you don't get an accurate picture.


If you really think Chris Paul was in a similar situation to Devin Harris this past season, maybe it's time to open your eyes a little wider, or get a completely new pair. 

It's quite the blanket argument to say "I'm a scout, forget about the numbers that seem to indicate otherwise", but the fact of the matter is that Chris Paul always came up huge scoring wise against good teams. He was very capable of dominating the game scoring the ball, yet still very content (most games) to sit back and make his teammates better. In this regard, he is very similar to Williams and Felton. I have seen this from watching Wake Forest play 15 times or so in the past year, and whether you think it's relevent or not, the statistics back me up.


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

Adam I seem to recall you having Drake Diener ahead of Deron Williams on your old nbadraftreport top 150 rankings. I guess that was one of your few scouting mistakes...


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Burt, I am not going to do any mudslinging or talk about anything besides Chris Paul or Deron Williams (since that is who he is competing with for the top point guard spot.) If you want to talk to me about something else, PM me but don't do it publically.

Jonathan, You are way overcomplicating the comparision here. It's very simple. I don't think Chris Paul is like Devin Harris. I think Paul to Williams is like Harris to Gordon. I'm not saying forget the numbers, but there's only so much numbers can tell you. 

If numbers matter that much, why don't we just draft the guys who get 24 points per game from small schools? It's not because they are from a small school, look at Kevin Martin. He's a great example of that. It's because they simply aren't that good. Marvin Williams averaged 11.3 points per game. Why is he getting drafted so high? Stats are worth nothing when evaluating a player.

Chad Ford's report was just talking about how Deron Williams could pass Chris Paul and become the number two pick because the Hornets would like to make a trade Hawks and get him there. Obviously, this would bump Williams to the Blazers. Why do the Hornets like Williams? Because he's more of a pure point guard. Normally, I wouldn't refer to something Ford says but someone I know happened to confirm saying he had a really good workout with the Hornets and they really like him. 

Paul just isn't the number one point guard anymore.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> Burt, I am not going to do any mudslinging or talk about anything besides Chris Paul or Deron Williams (since that is who he is competing with for the top point guard spot.) If you want to talk to me about something else, PM me but don't do it publically.
> 
> Jonathan, You are way overcomplicating the comparision here. It's very simple. I don't think Chris Paul is like Devin Harris. I think Paul to Williams is like Harris to Gordon. I'm not saying forget the numbers, but there's only so much numbers can tell you.
> 
> ...


Paul probably isn't the top PG anymore. 

However, I am disputing your claim that Paul didn't have the offensive options around him that Williams (he clearly did), and I am disputing your claim that you can't look at numbers to prove this. This isn't a scouting issue, but a simple comparison of who played a bigger offensive role on his team in college. It doesn't have anything to do with Paul or Williams' game translating to the pros, and there's nothing out there that supports your claim except for, "I'm a scout, numbers don't matter."

As for this whole "numbers don't matter" idea, go ahead and use it, as it's not what I'm trying to debate. I'm fully aware that Kevin Martin isn't as good as Marvin Williams, even though his college stats were better. In the end, what does it mean for this argument? Absolutely nothing. Marvin was still a freshman playing for the best team in the country, and Martin was still playing at a low-major. You're still trying to relate two unrelatable arguments, one being the comparison of the roles of two college players on their respective teams, and other comparing how the games of two players from vastly different competition levels and having differeing amounts of experience will translate to the NBA. 

Paul still displayed his fantastic true PG skills on a nightly basis, and still distributed the ball very efficiently in the #3 offense in the country. This is what counts. 

Deron is 6'3 and Paul is 6'1, and Williams is a lot better of an athlete than anybody could have imagined. That's why New Orleans is going after Williams. The idea that it is because of some lack of true PG skills on the part of Paul is downright laughable. 

And Ben Gordon still didn't come out of nowhere over the final days of the draft and overtake Devin Harris.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Obviously I know Marvin Williams is the best freshman in college basketball, but using your line of logic, how can you say that? If you can use stats to tell how good a player is, then Marvin Williams is worse than Richard Roby, DJ White, and Daniel Gibson. Would you agree or disagree? Obviously because you've seen him, you disagree, but using your stats arguement would imply that you do agree with this. 

Also, let's get our facts straight, Paul is and will always be a better athlete than Deron Williams. Yes, he's a better athlete because he slimmed down. They both can run a team very well. Williams is simply better than Paul at it, but not by much however there is so much untapped potential that nobody knows about with Williams because he lost weight. That's why he's better than Paul right now. By the way, this was the point I was trying to make. Williams is better than Paul so I'm glad you agree with me.

I didn't say Ben Gordon came out of nowhere, I said Harris was higher. Harris was the number two point guard behind Livingston. Livingston was top five, Harris was somewhere in the top 10, then Gordon was somewhere in the later part of the lottery as I could remember. Then they both shot up and Gordon was picked third, then Livingston, then Harris.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Obviously I know Marvin Williams is the best freshman in college basketball, but using your line of logic, how can you say that? If you can use stats to tell how good a player is, then Marvin Williams is worse than Richard Roby, DJ White, and Daniel Gibson. Would you agree or disagree? Obviously because you've seen him, you disagree, but using your stats arguement would imply that you do agree with this.


As I have said repeatedly in this thread, your logic is faulty here. I was using stats to show that Chris Paul was not even close to the only option in the Wake Forest offense, not even the main option. You are trying to compare using college stats to discuss a player's role in a college offense to using stats to predict how successful a player is going to be in the NBA. Just because I use stats to support my point doesn't mean I think Kevin Martin is better than Marvin Williams. That's so absurd it's downright insulting, but it seems like that's what you are trying to accuse me of. It's a nice blanket argument, but it just doesn't apply to our discussion whatsoever.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

NorthSideHatrik said:


> Eric Williams and Levy are good players to run the break with but i doubt their effectiveness without a PG like Paul, in my mind they're both Kenyon Martin types. Outstanding with a breakneck PG, but can't do much on their own. Justin Gray on the other hand i think is incredibly under-rated. That kid can flat out play.


Eric Williams was an absolute beast in college and certainly didn't need Paul to put up numbers. Running the break? He's not even that mobile, they just dumped it into the post for him and let him bully his man. Levy was good even with Paul out of the game. Paul had a lot of offensive options which limited his PPG.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> That's over the ENTIRE season. Plus, for something like shot selection, you can't look at stats. You have to look with your own eyes. It's very simple, I saw at least six games with both of them and I think Paul took more bad shots than Deron did. This stat could be so misleading, what if you take out all the times he shot during those seven games? Then you have to compare how many times Williams got a layup versus Paul getting a layup. I think you would see Williams number go down a lot.
> 
> The only way to truly judge is with your EYES, no numbers can tell you if a point guard has bad shot selection. Only, your own observations. This goes for a lot of things in scouting too. This is a perfect example of why computers and stats can't be used in baseball scouting, you don't get an accurate picture.


Wait, am I understanding this correctly? How can you say that Pauls' shot selection is worse than Williams when Williams took more shots and made a lesser percentage of them? Are you saying that you liked the shots Williams misses over the ones that Paul makes?


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

Paul may not be one of the New School High scoring pg's but perhaps he will be able to run the point like it is supposed to be played, Pg's were never meant to be teh 1st option in the first place. What he doesnt have in speed he makes up for in lightning quickness


----------



## StilltheChamp (Apr 8, 2005)

The Questions:
What makes Paul the best PG prospect since Jason Kidd?
- While not being a workout warrior like felton etc, hes a basketball player period he understands the game that makes up for his size and other shortcomings. His Vision, Heart and Leadership is second to none. 

Does he have the size to excel and last in the NBA? 
- He's 6''1, the only place his size might affect him is on the defensive end, offensively he will be fine. But other PG's do just fine being shorter than others, ie Brevin Knight (2nd in the L in assists), Iverson, Boykins, Nash, Ridnour, Nelson, Stockton etc. People make his size to be a bigger problem than it really is. 

What makes him better than the other 4 main PGs in the draft - Williams, 
Felton, Jack, and Ukic?
- Williams is the closest player to him but what sets him apart is his understanding of the game and not relying just on athleticism and physical tools but his intelligence and his ability to make his teammates better than they are. 

Superstar or role player?
- An all Star, there isn't really any superstars in the league except for maybe Duncan, Shaq and a few others. 

Which team would be the best fit for Paul?
- It doesn't matter because he has the ability to play on the break and in the half court.


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Why is everyone so low on Chris Paul?*

I mean, I thought that he has been the best PG in the country for the last 2 years, and for some reason, he has been slipping. SI's mock draft had him going at 7! More and more mocks have Deron Williams going infront of him, which I dont understand at all. I mean Williams wasn't really that good until last season, and he had a mcuh better supporting cast around him that Paul did. I think that Paul will make a much better pro that Williams will.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Why is everyone so low on Chris Paul?*

There's only one thing going for Paul.. His kick to the nuts!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> I actually think Deron Williams has a better shot than Paul, he just doesn't shoot it as much. Paul's shot selection isn't all that great for a point guard either but he's a better scorer than Williams. I was really high on Paul earlier in the season but I think a lot of Deron's abilities are hidden because he had Head and Brown on his team.
> 
> On Wake Forest, Paul carried a lot of the scoring duties. Devin Harris was in Paul's situation last year. He had no real scoring threats besides himself. Look at a guy like Ben Gordon who everyone thought was worse than Harris for all of the NCAA season and he ends up being the better NBA player. I think this is what you have here with Williams and Paul. When Paul and Williams are both playing with NBA teammates, Williams will be the one who is the superstar.


Please don't mention Deron Williams in the same breath as ben gordon again. I don't see a single Ben Gordon in this draft. 

Edit: Except maybe chris paul. But he won't be quite that good this season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Please don't mention Deron Williams in the same breath as ben gordon again. I don't see a single Ben Gordon in this draft.
> 
> Edit: Except maybe chris paul. But he won't be quite that good this season.



I could see Rashad McCants having a Ben Gordon like role next year on the right team - a good scorer off the bench. He is the best scorer in the draft. But not to the extent of the impact Gordon had offensively last year.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Please don't mention Deron Williams in the same breath as ben gordon again. I don't see a single Ben Gordon in this draft.
> 
> Edit: Except maybe chris paul. But he won't be quite that good this season.


Have you not read anything I've posted. I'm not mentioning Deron Williams as Ben Gordon at all. I'm saying if this is like last year's draft, then Williams leap over Paul as the number one point guard is about as big as Gordon's over Harris.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

JNice said:


> I could see Rashad McCants having a Ben Gordon like role next year on the right team - a good scorer off the bench. He is the best scorer in the draft. But not to the extent of the impact Gordon had offensively last year.


True indeed. I forgot about Rashad. However, I still question his explosiveness at this level (though he CAN shoot...no doubt about it). He won't be able to post guards up like he did in college, since they are all at least his size if not bigger. He won't be able to blow by many of them either. He strikes me as the type that COULD blow up, but I just can shake the feeling that he's a more athletic, bigger version of Joseph Forte. Certainly not a bad thing, but........

Also, I question his head. Perhaps the thing that McCants and Gordon had in common last year is that at times they had the ability to COMPLETELY take themselves out of stretches of games with no just cause or reason except mental stuff. Though McCants did it far more frequently and for longer stretches of time.

We shall see......


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> Have you not read anything I've posted. I'm not mentioning Deron Williams as Ben Gordon at all. I'm saying if this is like last year's draft, then Williams leap over Paul as the number one point guard is about as big as Gordon's over Harris.



Calm down. I was just having a bit of fun, hence the ----><-------

Its frustrating for bulls fans this year. For the first time since 1998...we don't have a whole lot to talk about. So my comments were almost a reflex. Don't take them so seriously.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

To answer the original question: I think Paul will be a very good pro. Initially Williams will be better, but I believe Paul is a year younger. The mental aspects of his game that need work are alot easier to improve given his age, than the athletic deficiencies that williams may or may not possess.

This is a crap shoot for me.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Calm down. I was just having a bit of fun, hence the ----><-------
> 
> Its frustrating for bulls fans this year. For the first time since 1998...we don't have a whole lot to talk about. So my comments were almost a reflex. Don't take them so seriously.


I can understand, I live in Chicago too. Just a little uptight with the draft coming around. Sorry about that.


----------

